
Running Down a Stapler - studentrob
http://podbay.fm/show/1090147504/e/1461654323
======
studentrob
Listen for 40 seconds starting at 16:10,

> Caller: I'm a big fan, I listen to myself a lot.

> Gethard: You're a big fan of your own music? How many of the 18,000 songs
> you wrote do you listen to regularly?

> Caller: I made a playlist of 250 of the best, a mere 7 hours of
> entertainment, and I put that on random quite frequently.

> Gethard: So you have a playlist that is _7 hours long_ of your _own music_ ,
> and you _often_ listen to it _on shuffle_?

> Caller: Yeah, I do, on Spotify I get half a penny while listening to myself.

He gets $.004 per play. I wonder if this is a loophole within Spotify. I
recall something similar possible by a company called All Advantage in the
late 90s [1]. You could run a program to keep your mouse moving and keep
getting paid for watching ads while actually being away from the keyboard.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AllAdvantage](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AllAdvantage)

